# Smilies



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

FLAGS





United States





Australia





Canada





England





Great Britain





Ireland





Mexico





Skull & Crossbones





Welsh

There are only so many KB of images per post. I kept getting rejection notes b/c I had too many photos per post.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

All hale whacker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 master of the gif.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## emtI (Aug 1, 2005)

I could have sworn that earlier today there was a link on this thread to some naughty smilies....any one know what happened to them?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 1, 2005)

What no German flag?   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Aug 1 2005, 12:49 AM
> * What no German flag?   :lol: *


 The master site that I downloaded the flags, in order to put them on my websites did not have a German flag.

And to emtI. I won't post the like to any of them that may be offensive or sexual in nature... b/c anyone can view the board.


----------



## Jon (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 1 2005, 01:59 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 1 2005, 01:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-usafmedic45_@Aug 1 2005, 12:49 AM
> * What no German flag?  :lol: *


The master site that I downloaded the flags, in order to put them on my websites did not have a German flag.

And to emtI. I won't post the like to any of them that may be offensive or sexual in nature... b/c anyone can view the board. [/b][/quote]
 Than what is up with the smiley face butts???


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jul 29 2005, 09:33 PM
> * All hale whacker
> 
> 
> ...


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 1 2005, 12:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 1 2005, 12:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than what is up with the smiley face butts??? [/b][/quote]
 That is certainly not sexual.


----------



## Phridae (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 1 2005, 02:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 1 2005, 02:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is certainly not sexual.   [/b][/quote]
 That depends on your sexuality...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Aug 1 2005, 09:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Aug 1 2005, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That depends on your sexuality... [/b][/quote]


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Aug 2 2005, 05:06 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Aug 2 2005, 05:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]
  :blink:


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

?? There isn't any pics on this thread WTF?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShortHairedPunkette_@Sep 16 2005, 12:17 PM
> * ?? There isn't any pics on this thread WTF? *


WTF yourself... Get a better connection, pics showed up just fine.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Sep 16 2005, 08:29 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Sep 16 2005, 08:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ShortHairedPunkette_@Sep 16 2005, 12:17 PM
> * ?? There isn't any pics on this thread WTF? *


WTF yourself... Get a better connection, pics showed up just fine. [/b][/quote]
 I don't see them anymore either...


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 18 2005, 08:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 18 2005, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see them anymore either... [/b][/quote]
 Me either...I thought it was my computer, or my settings...guess not. Oh well.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 18, 2005)

I just clicked on "page 1"

and they are all there...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2005)

Alex, I'm thinking it's either a Norton thing or a ISP thing cause I've never been able to see your images.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 18 2005, 08:59 PM
> * Alex, I'm thinking it's either a Norton thing or a ISP thing cause I've never been able to see your images. *


 If you have a firewall that blocks Yahoo.. You won't be able to see them.
They are all saved as somethingdotyahoo... That's where my photo server is.

But, point taken, no more photos.


----------

